# Rotten floor



## jingo (Oct 12, 2009)

Some help please. I have a 2005 swift Suntor bought in 2009 from Brownhills.After having some work done to it last month the chap at the garage said that the floor was showing signs of rot.Reading some posts on this forum it seems it was a fault on swift motorhomes at the time of manufacture. Do you think I have any chance of re-dress from Swift or I should grin and bare it and just have the job done.The garage I use for all my motorhome needs are local and know what they are doing


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not try Swift and see what they say? Alan.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Note for Mods - This is in the wrong forum

Welcome to MHF

You are right in saying that some 2005 /6 Swift Motorhomes did have a problem with a damp floor, but I would be surprised if yours had not already been back to Swift for repairs unless it was kept under cover and never went out in the rain.

The problems started to show after only 18 months on mine and most owners had reported problems by 3 years old.

It will depend on the extent of the damage as well. Brownhills were definately aware of the damp problems in 2009 (as that is where I got mine from) and should not have sold it to you with damp in it.

So I guess it all depends on the extent of the damp, the history of any previous damp treatment, and frequency of damp checks since you have owned it as to whether Brownhills or Swift would be liable for the cost of any current repair work.

After my van had been back to Swift, I had no further trouble with damp in the floor, but I did have some other minor damp problems around the Status Aerial (which Brownhills had fitted from new)

Hope you can get your van sorted at a reasonable cost and as little inconvenience as possible.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I would definitely contact Swift in the first instance. I know from personal experience how (very) expensive floor repairs can be.


----------



## rico555 (May 20, 2012)

Hello Jingo, yes give Swift a ring they are very helpful. Just in case you haven't got their No: 01482 875740. I am sure they will help you sort it out. Hope it all goes well.
Martin & Annie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My feeling is that you are unlikely to get anywhere with Swift - their guarantee only extends to 5 years so ran out in 2010 IF all the checks they require had been done on time......  

There is no harm in trying but your contract was with Brownhills and it is them that you should contact first, but even there that is four years ago so you may come up against a brick wall........

The problems were known to exist as use of the search facility on here can show, but whether Brownhills will want to take it on is debatable as such repairs are not cheap to say the least.........

Good luck, but you probably need to be prepared to fund the repairs yourself since delay will undoubtedly exacerbate the problem and the damage may spread to a wider area......    

Dave


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Reading the swift forum even 2007 motorhomes are having rotten floor problems. 

Repair costs are I believe in the £4000-£6000 range if carried out by swift.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As mentioned above this should be the best site for water ingress issues on Swift motorhomes:

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/

You will need to sign up to the forum.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

This has just come up in a post from Merrymo 'rotten floor'. I've answered it as we had this problem in our 2007 Swift Firebrand.
Trading standards told us that as it was a known problem and well documented Swift have a legal responsibility to put it right outside the 5 year warranty period.
I agree though that your first port of call should be Brownhills.
Trading standards would advise you.


----------

